# Rear Disc Conversion



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

First off, I'm posting for my buddy here so bare with me. I know he's looking at swapping out his rear drums in favor of the discs. What all is involved in this swap? Is there a particular type of Altima he should get the disc brake setup off of? Thanks again in advance guys.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i want discs too, but i asked, ppl keep saying its not worth it


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

So I guess I should take it as it's a royal pain in the ass to swap them. Anyone else want to add their opinion? Thanks


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

240luvr said:


> So I guess I should take it as it's a royal pain in the ass to swap them. Anyone else want to add their opinion? Thanks


I'm thinking about swaping them for my 99 Altima as well. Let me talk to my suegro (father in law) and I will find out what is involved. Shit, maybe I'll get lucky and have him do it.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

aaron629 said:


> I'm thinking about swaping them for my 99 Altima as well. Let me talk to my suegro (father in law) and I will find out what is involved. Shit, maybe I'll get lucky and have him do it.


keep us updated


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> keep us updated


will do talking to him on Sat. good fight on too. Trinadad vs some other dude. Supposed to be a good fight.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it may be a sort of pain in the ass but dont let anyone tell you its not worth it. find a rear disk model at the salvage yard and pull the hubs, disks and knuckles. you will also need the e-brake stuff. bolting it in is fairly straight-forward. if you can figure out how to pull it - you can figure out how to bolt it back in. you may even need the master cylinder from the all disk vehicle, i cant remember. try pm'ing a good friend of mine - ULTIMATUC and ask him. hes done the swap to his alty and absolutely loves it.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

aaron629 said:


> will do talking to him on Sat. good fight on too. Trinadad vs some other dude. Supposed to be a good fight.


its monday, sowhat did he say?


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> its monday, sowhat did he say?


ooops my bad. Forgot to post. He says that it is a pain in the add. First you have to change your brake cables to switch from drum to caliper. Then you have to buy a spindle that will fit for disk and not caliper. There is also some other bull crap involved. In the long run it probably is still a kick ass conversion. As for cost that he didn't know but I'm guessing if you do it yourself about 800-1100 and that's a guess.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

aaron629 said:


> ooops my bad. Forgot to post. He says that it is a pain in the add. First you have to change your brake cables to switch from drum to caliper. Then you have to buy a spindle that will fit for disk and not caliper. There is also some other bull crap involved. In the long run it probably is still a kick ass conversion. As for cost that he didn't know but I'm guessing if you do it yourself about 800-1100 and that's a guess.


its not _that_ expensive. im telling you, pm ultimatuc for a price and labor rundown. he'll tell you what you need to do.


----------

